# First catfishing of 2008....



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to the Ohio with my tournament partner Criss and David(fishingohio) Sunday. It was a beautiful day and the catfish were good to us! We ended up with 20 cats. 19 channels and 1 nice blue. A great start for 2008!!! When we started there was some ice on our way out. There is a pic of David holding a shad that was floating dead in some of the broken ice. There is also a pic of Criss and I with a triple of channel cats. Criss took BIGCAT honors with the blue. The real problem was going to work this morning when it was 56 degrees at 5:45am, and two different boats(friends) were headed to the river!

Nice to see so many different anglers posting here lately. There are a bunch of people out fishing this winter! Good luck on that state record blue. Somebody will get it soon! We need to set up a tourney in Feb. out of Aberdeen. That would be a nice central location for the Ohio blues. Who's game?

Good fishing everyone and GO BUCKS tonight!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice way to start the year off Tom. Looks like another banner year will be in store.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice catch Tom,and Criss!! Looks like you guys had a great trip. Good to get out I am sure. Looks like we will be waiting on the ice for a while longer. I need to drag Milldog out of the house and down to the river. Need to get a fishing fix til the lakes freezes over. A river tourney in Aberdeen in feb. I can see it now. You guys with the winning weight, but wait .... that one guy that weighs his fish last every tourney has not weighed in yet. Then he pulls one more pound out of his livewell than the top weight. So close!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Dale - I like the "I'm retired, fishing is my job!" on your signature. My problem is that I can't draw mine until I'm 58, and I am only 37,lol. I'll be part of the working class poor for a few more years,lol.

Rusty - I'm more than ready for some ice! It won't be too much longer. Within a month I hope. Tell Milldog hello for me! It was nice to get out, but now I got the fever. Especially with 60-70 degree weather the last two days! We may be back down to the river this weekend? The tourney... I was just thinking maybe an OGF diehard catters get together and maybe throw some money in a hat for best catfish or something? Maybe even the sauger and hybrid guys would even get involved if we did an odd fish pot? Just thinking out loud. The other stuff you were talking about... now that's funny!!! I'll see you on Alma when we get some ice!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Tom, what did that Blue go that Criss caught..........Doc


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Doc, if I'm off I would sure fish a Tournament up there. Let me know. Abu65


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish guys


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Doc, That fish was 36 inches and pushing 30 lbs.

Abu, you just want to kick our behinds like you did at Maysville King Kat this past year,lol. I've only fished that Maysville area twice. Once during the Maysville tourney. Another time(this winter) we launched out of the big city of Rome, OH. and headed that way. Had a great numbers day with 35 cats, but the biggest was only a 13 lbs. blue. I love that area, structure everywhere!

Truck, Thanks man!!


----------

